# Creative names



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm picking up a new doe the end of this week and the breeders want me to name her before I pick her up. I have no clue what to name her though. So far I'm thinking Glamour Girl, Golden Grace or something along those lines. Doesn't have to start with a G. Any ideas on names or any idea where I can find the post that had tons of name ideas?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/namesgoat.htm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/goat-names-tell-me-yours-156194/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f213/wackiest-goat-name-147881/


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I pick a them. All my goats are named after Greek mythology, Athena


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Pictures would help.  Does she have any prominent features or coloring that you could add in the name? I love thinking up creative names ^.^ Naming is one of the best parts about raising animals.lol


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We usually go with a song theme or movies, which is how we ended up with a buck named Dirty Deeds and a doe who was TNT Dynamite Diva, but only having one week is tough.
Here is a pick her breeder (Double J Farms) sent me: BTW in case anyone else notices it does look like she might have weak pasterns but I plan on checking that out in person. Pretty sure it is just the angle she's standing and the ground is slightly uphill


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh and thanks for the links!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She looks like a Rhonda...Road Island Rhonda : ) pretty girl


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How about Lucille Ball ? Just a thought


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

How about What Make Me Beautiful instead of "You" orrr idk don't know a lot of the popular songs lol Orrrr hmmm...I love the Love Comes Softly series sooo how about Loves Unending Legacy or Loves Enduring Promise or Loves Unfolding Dream or Loves Abiding Joy?  Just my ideas lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Btw it could be her hooves aren't done right as well but I'm sure it's just the way she's standing. She's a beautiful doe


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> How about What Make Me Beautiful instead of "You" orrr idk don't know a lot of the popular songs lol Orrrr hmmm...I love the Love Comes Softly series sooo how about Loves Unending Legacy or Loves Enduring Promise or Loves Unfolding Dream or Loves Abiding Joy?  Just my ideas lol


Those are some great suggestions! I didn't even think about book names for a theme.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's a pretty girl, I suck at naming the does, which is why I enlist the people on here to name them :laugh: I have a giant list for the bucks, and an itty bitty list for the does


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Btw it could be her hooves aren't done right as well but I'm sure it's just the way she's standing. She's a beautiful doe


I wondered that too. In another pic they sent me it looks like her hooves could need trimmed. She turned 1 last November so she seems a little young to already have problems with her pasterns.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's a pretty girl, I suck at naming the does, which is why I enlist the people on here to name them :laugh: I have a giant list for the bucks, and an itty bitty list for the does


Pffft... Just name them all Jolene!!  :lol:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's a pretty girl, I suck at naming the does, which is why I enlist the people on here to name them :laugh: I have a giant list for the bucks, and an itty bitty list for the does


I'm the same way, I have all kinds of cool names for bucks but nothing for does.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Stephanie Plum .... Great name


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty doe! I love the LCS names...  

You two are crazy... how can bucks possibly be easier to name than does??? I have a giant list of doe names! Quite a few I stole from JOY Farms list.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My list has plenty of doe name! Some buck names lol! But most of them are like either or lol!

LOL! My list just keeps growing!! I don't know what to do with it anymore! Not sure if I will ever be able to use all of them :lol:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I got some great ideas from Joy Farms list also. Maybe too many though and now my head is spinning. Someone suggested the name Never Be Royal after a line in the song Royals since she's only purebred. I thought that was pretty creative


----------

